# This is just creepy.



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I know it probably has something to do with cookies or the cache memory I don't know But I just logged back into DBS Talk and one of the sponsored items on the right hand of my screen on DbsTalk was from a company that I cut and and pasted a picture that I found using google picture search. I pasted the Picture on my FB page which I believe is linked to DBStalk. I just find it curious that a picture I basically stole was being targeted to me as a sponsor here.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah one day I was looking for replacement cutter wheels for my key machine and when I got on here there was an ad about locksmith school. That's how google can offer us so much cool free stuff!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Google knows so much about us...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Google knows _too_ much about us!

Between Google, open access to public records, smart phones, increasingly ubiquitous security (observation) cams and GPS, it is now possible to literally track a person over their entire lifetime, from birth to death and everywhere in between. So long, privacy -- Cya!

_"Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get me!"_


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Unless you are Osama Bin Laden...which no one seems to be able to find...


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Nick said:


> Google knows _too_ much about us!
> 
> Between Google, open access to public records, smart phones, increasingly ubiquitous security (observation) cams and GPS, it is now possible to literally track a person over their entire lifetime, from birth to death and everywhere in between. So long, privacy -- Cya!
> 
> _"Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get me!"_


1984



Davenlr said:


> Unless you are Osama Bin Laden...which no one seems to be able to find...


:rotfl:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's called "AdSense" for a reason...


----------

